# whats the best thing to eat?



## lindz (Feb 17, 2012)

hi, am just new on here and need some advice! the hospital have just given me the go ahead to start trying for a baby. What are the best food to eat to help regulate your bloods?
thanks lindz


----------



## Northerner (Feb 17, 2012)

Hi Lindz, welcome to the forum  Great news that you have got the go ahead! Many people consider the GL (Glycaemic Load) diet to be very good for helping to maintain good, steady blood sugar levels - The GL Diet for Dummies is a very good introduction. Basically, it involves choosing foods that in combination release their energy slowly and steadily rather than sending your levels spiking up and down.

What insulin regime are you on? I'm sure you'll get lots of tips from our mums and mums-to-be!


----------



## lindz (Feb 17, 2012)

Northerner said:


> Hi Lindz, welcome to the forum  Great news that you have got the go ahead! Many people consider the GL (Glycaemic Load) diet to be very good for helping to maintain good, steady blood sugar levels - The GL Diet for Dummies is a very good introduction. Basically, it involves choosing foods that in combination release their energy slowly and steadily rather than sending your levels spiking up and down.
> 
> What insulin regime are you on? I'm sure you'll get lots of tips from our mums and mums-to-be!



I've been on the pump for 7 months and am on metformin too.


----------



## Northerner (Feb 17, 2012)

lindz said:


> I've been on the pump for 7 months and am on metformin too.



From reading the stories of some of our mums, I think that the pump will be a great help in pregnancy


----------



## lindz (Feb 17, 2012)

Northerner said:


> From reading the stories of some of our mums, I think that the pump will be a great help in pregnancy



the pump has helped me to get to this stage, i wouldn't be without out now!


----------



## Twitchy (Feb 17, 2012)

Fab that you've got a pump, nice one!! Afraid im rubbish with what spikes / doesnt, apart from a general avoidance of fruit juice, & over refined or processed foods unless well mixed in a meal with proteins & fats to slow it all down.

Have the hospital got you on a huge dose of folic acid yet? It's only via prescription and ideally you want to be on it for at least three months before ttc...

Best of luck! Xx


----------



## lindz (Feb 17, 2012)

the hospital have had me on folic acid for a while, and i've just had my blood pressure tablet changed.


----------



## Twitchy (Feb 17, 2012)

Cool! Always good to get all those ducks in a row first! 

DUK do a good publication on pregnancy & diabetes - it's a few quid but well worth it. . Helps to wave at work / gp at certain times lol!

All the best! Xx


----------

